# Need a partner--Seadrift/POC 4/19 afternoon



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

Need a fishing partner or two to fish Friday afternoon. I hope to get on the water between 3:00 and 4:00 and fish until dark or maybe after dark.

I will provide an 18' Shallow Sport which is in Seadrift and I know the area pretty well. 

My problem is that I will be driving my car from Austin and don't have a way to get the boat to the water at the moment.


----------



## Joseph29 (May 1, 2013)

*Fishing*

Hey man I know I'm a little late but whenever u get back down to the water and have room for a extra guy hmu ill pm u with my number


----------

